

First Internet-scale programming courses - tim
http://www.google.com/intl/en/press/pressrel/20071008_ibm_univ.html

======
wmf
A good idea for Google, Yahoo, and Amazon, since students will come out of
college already trained on their infrastructure.

It's also notable that Google is somewhat endorsing Hadoop.

